# Power City - Good On ye



## pudds (18 Nov 2010)

Not often praise is deserved but tonight I have to say well done to Power City.  At 8.55pm tonight I ordered a tv with their free nationwide delivery, and 3 minutes later  they called me to say that they will deliver it on Monday or Tuesday.  Now _thats shopping as it should be_.


----------



## Green (18 Nov 2010)

pudds said:


> Not often praise is deserved but tonight I have to say well done to Power City.  At 8.55pm tonight I ordered a tv with there free nationwide delivery, and 3 minutes later  they called me to say that they will deliver it on Monday or Tuesday.  Now _thats shopping as it should be_.



Have to agree..and well done for highlighting good service...


----------



## allthedoyles (19 Nov 2010)

All couriers in Ireland offer delivery within 48 working hours and most actually deliver withing 24 working hours , once order is receive before 12 noon  

The TV is obviously in stock , otherwise this would not be possible .

Power City most likely buy delivery rates in blocks , so it would cost in the region of € 7 to deliver a large carton nationwide . ( cost probably included in the purchase price of tv )

If you are recyling old TV , make sure you don't sign for new TV until the old one is  the Couriers van.

Power City also offer same-day delivery to Dublin and surrounding counties


----------



## GL01 (19 Nov 2010)

Have to agree with the OP. I ordered a new washing machine yesterday morning, within 5 minutes received a call back confirming delivery today and that they would do their best to give me the time I wanted. A few hours later I got a text confirming delivery time. 
All very good so far - hopefully delivery, installation, and the removal our old machine goes just as well!


----------



## tallpaul (19 Nov 2010)

Had a similar recent experience with them. Within _two minutes_ of ordering online, I received aphone call to arrange delivery. As it happened I didn't need the item for a couple of weeks and they were happy to keep it for me until I needed it.

Excellent service.


----------



## NorfBank (9 Mar 2011)

Another one for the Power City appreciation society.

I ordered online on Saturday morning around 830am - got a call back almost immediately. Within two hours I had been called, texted and emailed with the time of my delivery (between 1 and 4pm on the Tuesday).
Delivery man called to confirm before arriving at 2pm.

I know they are just providing a normal customer service but this is so rare in Ireland that it should be applauded.


----------



## gipimann (9 Mar 2011)

And another thumbs up! Bought a new dishwasher online a couple of weeks ago, got a call to confirm the order within 5 mins, item delivered the day after purchase, at the time I requested (the delivery guy phoned to check I was at home), and old one taken away.

The dishwasher happened to be cheaper than elsewhere to boot!


----------



## Knuttell (9 Mar 2011)

Credit where its due,whenever I am looking for domestic/electrical,I price everywhere first,nearly always they are the cheapest.


----------



## gianni (9 Mar 2011)

I'm another happy customer... ordered a TV online. It was delivered for free the next day (free delivery promotion). 

Incidentally, if anyone is buying a TV make sure its MPEG4 as the analogue system is due to be switched off next Spring...


----------



## horusd (9 Mar 2011)

Likewise, I ordered a fridge and got it pronto the next day.  I also had to return a coffee maker (Krupps) 3 times. Each time they gave me a new one, and in the end because I wasn't happy with the product they gave me a credit note to choose another one altogether.  Another time when I emailed them with a query they were back to me in 10 minutes, Very happy with them indeed. They are now always my 1st port of call for electricals and I recommend them to friends etc.  Good service does pay a company in the end methinks.


----------



## Barry80 (30 Mar 2011)

I would be sceptical of power city. Have had several bad experiences in relation to not quite premium stock.
Seems their customer service is spot on though.


----------



## dereko1969 (30 Mar 2011)

Barry80 said:


> I would be sceptical of power city. Have had several bad experiences in relation to not quite premium stock.
> Seems their customer service is spot on though.


 
surely the issue then is with the manufacturers of said "not quite premium stock" rather than with power city themselves?


----------



## Barry80 (30 Mar 2011)

Depends on the quality of the stock they buy.
Occasionally, manufacturers discover that a part or parts of a product are unsuitable for use. There can be a wide number of causes. Dodgy transistors, badly build screens, all manner of sub-standard parts.
This happens in the auto industry all the time. When it happens they generally do a recall if there's a danger to life. If it's not life threatening they don't recall.
Have you ever heard of cars being recalled due to a dicky cd player? 
Doesn't happen.

Similarly in electronics, the same issues arise. But unless your tv is likely to burst into flames you'll never know about the issue. Your tv will just stop working and you'll have to buy a new one.

Now, units which have been made (later found to be troublesome) which remain unsold are an issue for manufacturers. 
These units are often sold to retailers as seconds.
They get large discounts on the basis that there is no comeback on malfunctioning units.
Now I'm not saying that I 100% know that power city engage in such dealings. I'm just calling on personal experience here.
In my experience, I've encountered a far higher than average number of issues with power city stock. As a result I no longer shop there.


----------



## RonanC (30 Mar 2011)

Barry80 said:


> Your tv will just stop working and you'll have to buy a new one


 
Not true. You are covered by manufacturers warranty and also the Sale of Goods and Supply of Services Act and entitled, to repair, replacement or refund.



Barry80 said:


> They get large discounts on the basis that there is no comeback on malfunctioning units


 
Again, not true. As a consumer, you are fully covered by the Sale of Goods and Supply of Services Act.


----------



## Barry80 (30 Mar 2011)

Barry80 said:


> They get large discounts on the basis that there is no comeback on malfunctioning units.



I'm sorry. I wasn't clear enough on this point.
Of course your consumer rights are not affected here. The deal is made between the retailer and the manufacturer. i.e. Power City have no comeback on faulty items (as they would if they had bought premium stock).
If you bring back a faulty tv within 12 months you have every chance of getting a refund.
The retailer plays the odds. For every 1 that is returned within a year, 4 won't be.
Now before you say it, I know your warranty goes beyond 12 months and is for 'the expected lifespan of the product', but in the real world, getting any sort of satisfaction when returning a product is very difficult.

I've done it in gamestop with a ps3 which broke in year 3. But I damn nearly had to go to court. They folded in the end when I started citing consumer law chapter & verse.
Try taking a broken tv into power city after 1 year. You'll be shown the door. I'm not saying it's right. It's down right wrong. But it's true.

So again, apologies for not being clearer, but your rights are not affected here. Not even your statutory ones which barely exist in todays consumer market.


----------



## Barry80 (30 Mar 2011)

Apologies for smearing this 'pro-power city' thread with such slander.
Whatever I say is just my own beliefs and I have no evidence to support my claims. 
I'm not out to discredit this retailer.
It's just my opinion.


----------



## MrMan (30 Mar 2011)

Barry80 said:


> Apologies for smearing this 'pro-power city' thread with such slander.
> Whatever I say is just my own beliefs and I have no evidence to support my claims.
> I'm not out to discredit this retailer.
> It's just my opinion.


 
sounds like they got to you!


----------



## Barry80 (31 Mar 2011)

Someone threw a microwave through my window. 
I think it was a warning!


----------

